# petes pics



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

right, this is me, not looking/feeling my best and lighting does play a huge role!!! felt i looked real good in my bedroom with the light above, but in the stockroom at work its a bit pants. also i was using a timer cos i was on my own,lol!!

ok, enough excuses, i weight 261lb at the time of these photos (10 mins ago) so almost the heaviest ive been. water is rife, and bloated belly cos of mcdonalds for the last week. stopped B12 10 days ago to see if it made a differance and it does! i just wanted to eat crap for the last week.

ok so maybe there were a couple more excuses,lol

ok cant delay the inevitable for much longer, so here i am. also, if i can transfer them, il post up pics of me 14 months ago


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

rear double bi


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

misc back/bi


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

legs,lol


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

wow, ok didnt realise skin condition was that bad!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Looking good, keep it up!!!!!


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Looking good Pete some real nice solid size to you.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Good physique mate but ugly as fcuk  !!!

Youve got some nice shape and size there mate.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Nice Quads!!! lookin mighty good m8!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

this is march last year.....


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Solid physique, quads are massive!!!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

thankyou lady and gents!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

looking good mate - decent symetry, btw Rob - how can you call anyone ugly!


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

Big solid and spotty 

Looking good mate, and low enough bodyfat considering you're not a bodybuilder... good quads


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Aye

Looking solid pete!


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Looking big & solid m8,hell im glad i didnt haggle to much with you lol!

Whats with your missusfrench knickers??:rolleye11


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Damn, those are some massive legs.

You look like a wrestler.

That is one of the thickest facial hair.

What a manly man.

Id hate to meet up with you in a dark alley.

260lbs?............WOW.......Massive.......

What is your age pete?


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

looking the business pete, spots got a bit worse from the other pic but its a trade off for mo muscle, legs look amazing, good job bro


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

shakey, i thought id just roll up my boxers  i cant get her knickers on any more, bless her. she has a bit of trouble with me, shes only a size 8!!

cheers hacks, hair had only started growing since i started using the juice,lol. i used to be able to get away with shaving every 4-5 days before! and ive just turned 24 last month


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

looking very srtong mate, very good shape.


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Nice one, Pete. Good progress from the earlier pic.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

1m on hols , 1,ll see them when 1 get back, leave them up pete.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Looking good mate, really impressive.


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

Looking large bro, wots ur training back round are you a powerlifter or bodybuilder?


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Your legs are huge...looking very solid!! Keep it up babe!!


----------



## Foz1 (Jun 28, 2004)

Massive legs mate, good shape of the shoulders too. Lookin good.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lookin thick mate nice one!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

Tuna_boi said:


> Looking large bro, wots ur training back round are you a powerlifter or bodybuilder?


switch between the 2, but very much primarily power based

thanks for the positive comments! TBH wasnt expecting them, so thanks


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

John said:


> 1m on hols , 1,ll see them when 1 get back, leave them up pete.


sorry, im a bit of a pleb with PCs, i down sized them from 7 Mpixel to 1Mpixle, but the pic is still large


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

Good stuff - you have some impressive mass - spots are sh1t mate, my back is pretty similar (spotty not size wise!!)


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

nice pants pete


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

At least he wears pants!!!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

only you would know from when he tea bags you


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice build mate! massive legs!


----------

